# Reptile which can live in a 30x30x45 exo terra



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm assuming there probably isn't anything which can live in this throughout it's life, but It can't hurt to ask. I'm probably going to be moving a tarantula out of this into a more terrestrial enclosure, so after a thorough clean out it'll be free, and I was pondering some sort of small reptile, small arboreal lizard of some sort. Again it's probably too small for an adult of any species but..you never know!

Before anyone suggests stenos, Yes I do want them, but I have a 2ft viv for those. Also don't want a crestie(though I doubt one could fit in this anyway).

cheers, Joe


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Anoles??


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

What about a pair of electric blue day geckos?


----------



## forteh (Feb 9, 2009)

Purple-vixen has got a strophurus intermedius in a similar size viv, hes full grown and 3" long so will obviously do him for life. I built a wooden 12x12x18 viv (same size as your exo) as I had the spare wood and it holds heat better. Theyre not strictly arboreal and dont have sticky feet but they do climb up sticks and plants 

I believe that strophurus williamsi is more common over here but theyre both very similar.


----------



## peterspets (Dec 17, 2009)

Bearded Pygmy Chameleons, take a look here.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/497829-pygmy-chameleon-thread.html


----------



## _Ben_ (Feb 27, 2010)

I think any day gecko (except the giant day gecko) will be able to live in it. But anything small enough to live in it tends to be a display species and not a get out and play species. But saying that my electric blue day geckos are fantastic to watch :2thumb:


----------



## crossfire101 (May 5, 2010)

I think a small group of mourning geckos could stay in that?

I really want an electric blue day gecko, but can find any cb ones.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

joeyboy said:


> I'm assuming there probably isn't anything which can live in this throughout it's life, but It can't hurt to ask. I'm probably going to be moving a tarantula out of this into a more terrestrial enclosure, so after a thorough clean out it'll be free, and I was pondering some sort of small reptile, small arboreal lizard of some sort. Again it's probably too small for an adult of any species but..you never know!
> 
> Before anyone suggests stenos, Yes I do want them, but I have a 2ft viv for those. Also don't want a crestie(though I doubt one could fit in this anyway).
> 
> cheers, Joe


I would suggest a Crested Gecko. It should be able to live in there for quite a while


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> I would suggest a Crested Gecko. It should be able to live in there for quite a while


But not for life.
Also he said he didn't want one (though I can't fathom why in their cutesy awesomeness :lol2: )

What about anoles?


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> But not for life.
> Also he said he didn't want one (though I can't fathom why in their cutesy awesomeness :lol2: )
> 
> What about anoles?


The shop I use said they could easily live in the terrarium that size all their life as they do not like too much space, and having a smaller space makes them feel safer.

Also, as they can climb glass they would use every bit of space in the terrarium, including the floor, sides and also the space inbetween. This means that there is really an awfull lot of space in a terrarium that doesn't take up that much space.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> The shop I use said they could easily live in the terrarium that size all their life as they do not like too much space, and having a smaller space makes them feel safer.
> 
> Also, as they can climb glass they would use every bit of space in the terrarium, including the floor, sides and also the space inbetween. This means that there is really an awfull lot of space in a terrarium that doesn't take up that much space.


Give me 30 seconds whilst I find a thread about this...

EDIT: AH! Here we are! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...size-terrarium-adult-crestie.html#post6634282 It's not cruel I'd say, but it's certainly not very fair on an animal that is so active at night. What the shop told you wasn't wrong per se, but you were ill-advised.


----------



## Pono (Jan 21, 2008)

kelsey7692 said:


> I would suggest a Crested Gecko. It should be able to live in there for quite a while


Did you actually read what you quoted lol. He clearly says he doesn't want a crestie! :bash: 

EDIT ^^^ whoops was beaten too it while thinking what to write about day geckos lol


A small day gecko may be ok in there. In my oppinion it is a bit on the small side for a permanent home though. It is definately too small for a large or medium sized day gecko. Something around the size of a L. williamsi or P. Klemmeri should be fine though. Many do keep P. quadriocellata, Lineata, and Laticauda in those size vivs especially in america so they should be ok in there, just in my oppinion it is a tad on the small size for those. It is up to you though 

Ed


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Give me 30 seconds whilst I find a thread about this...
> 
> EDIT: AH! Here we are! http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...size-terrarium-adult-crestie.html#post6634282 It's not cruel I'd say, but it's certainly not very fair on an animal that is so active at night. What the shop told you wasn't wrong per se, but you were ill-advised.


Well I suppose everyone has got their own opinion. I was not ill advised. They arn't the sort of shop that says stuff just to make you buy it. They have helped me out a lot. You have your opinion, I have mine. I will ask my exotics teacher when I am at college.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Well I suppose everyone has got their own opinion. I was not ill advised. They arn't the sort of shop that says stuff just to make you buy it. They have helped me out a lot.


Not saying they were the kind of shop to make a sale, nor that they haven't helped.
It's just general consensus that a 30 x 30 x 45 is just ever so slightly too small and a 45 x 45 x 60 is ideal. Like you said, all the space gets used.
I was told the same thing as you were by an equally helpful shop and just looked further into it and you are correct; I have the opinion that the cage size being mentioned just isn't big enough for an adult crestie (Possibly to a juvenile, yes), and you have yours that it is fine. 
I am not saying the way you are keeping the animal is cruel - let's just be perfectly clear on that.
But let's also be clear that what your exotics teacher says is not gospel. People do things differently.


----------



## kelsey7692 (Jul 28, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Not saying they were the kind of shop to make a sale, nor that they haven't helped.
> It's just general consensus that a 30 x 30 x 45 is just ever so slightly too small and a 45 x 45 x 60 is ideal. Like you said, all the space gets used.
> I was told the same thing as you were by an equally helpful shop and just looked further into it and you are correct; I have the opinion that the cage size being mentioned just isn't big enough for an adult crestie (Possibly to a juvenile, yes), and you have yours that it is fine.
> I am not saying the way you are keeping the animal is cruel - let's just be perfectly clear on that.
> But let's also be clear that what your exotics teacher says is not gospel. People do things differently.


Mine is currently in an old fish tank which is only 8 inches high. I'm looking for a second hand 45 x 45 x 60 as I'm going to get another crestie when I am able to sex mine, and then breed them. It seems happy in the tank atm but I know it's nowhere near tall enough. If only I had as many terrariums as I do hamster cages.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Mine is currently in an old fish tank which is only 8 inches high. I'm looking for a second hand 45 x 45 x 60 as I'm going to get another crestie when I am able to sex mine, and then breed them. It seems happy in the tank atm but I know it's nowhere near tall enough. If only I had as many terrariums as I do hamster cages.


I was supposed to get my 45 x 45 x 60 today but it arrived smashed to Hell  Ah well, got all the bits and stuff that came with it (plants, hides, bowls, etc.) in one piece so just need to get a new viv! We're trying to Frankenstein it back together with some custom cut glass but I'm not holding out much hope when Daddy dearest is the one handling it :whistling2: :lol2: He's just destroying the Exo further right now tearing off the base!! :gasp:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

cheers folks, so possibly some sort of day gecko, but that's about it. Just wondering really.

Hopefully getting some stenos next month or early September, can't wait.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

crossfire101 said:


> I think a small group of mourning geckos could stay in that?
> 
> I really want an electric blue day gecko, but can find any cb ones.


 
I have a stunning male for sale!! Shame you're so far away though... Let me know if you're ever down my neck of the woods.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> Not saying they were the kind of shop to make a sale, nor that they haven't helped.
> It's just general consensus that a 30 x 30 x 45 is just ever so slightly too small and a 45 x 45 x 60 is ideal. Like you said, all the space gets used.
> I was told the same thing as you were by an equally helpful shop and just looked further into it and you are correct; I have the opinion that the cage size being mentioned just isn't big enough for an adult crestie (Possibly to a juvenile, yes), and you have yours that it is fine.
> I am not saying the way you are keeping the animal is cruel - let's just be perfectly clear on that.
> But let's also be clear that what your exotics teacher says is not gospel. People do things differently.


I agree! At the end of the day, most reptiles have a home range extending far beyond anything we can supply in a terrarium, so anything we keep them in is probably "too small". It's just about finding a balance between what the rep needs to feel secure, safe etc and still meet all it's nutritional and exercise needs.

I personally would say that a 30x30x45 exo terra would be a tad too small for an adult crestie. I always tell my customers to buy the biggest they can afford and have space for. This gives your rep the best environment to use and explore and saves you money in the long run too because you don't have to upgrade every couple of years.


----------



## nickcradd067 (Jan 27, 2010)

kelsey7692 said:


> Mine is currently in an old fish tank which is only 8 inches high. I'm looking for a second hand 45 x 45 x 60 as I'm going to get another crestie when I am able to sex mine, and then breed them. It seems happy in the tank atm but I know it's nowhere near tall enough. If only I had as many terrariums as I do hamster cages.


I would personally suggest that if you wanna breed them go for the 60x45x60, this would just give them that little bit more room to get out of each others' way if one is getting too pushy etc.: victory:


----------



## Mysterious_121 (Feb 18, 2010)

if you realy want one i have a male up for sale in classifieds. i brought 3 as 1M 2F CB babies in jan, just got big enough to clearly sex and guess what..... 3M. 



crossfire101 said:


> I think a small group of mourning geckos could stay in that?
> 
> I really want an electric blue day gecko, but can find any cb ones.


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ophexis said:


> I was supposed to get my 45 x 45 x 60 today but it arrived smashed to Hell  Ah well, got all the bits and stuff that came with it (plants, hides, bowls, etc.) in one piece so just need to get a new viv! We're trying to Frankenstein it back together with some custom cut glass but I'm not holding out much hope when Daddy dearest is the one handling it :whistling2: :lol2: He's just destroying the Exo further right now tearing off the base!! :gasp:


Have you complained to where you bought it?


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

firefly19 said:


> Have you complained to where you bought it?


did you realise that this thread is from 2010? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## nicnet (Apr 3, 2011)

I think the problem with a small viv for display lizzies is that if you need to go into that viv to clean, they are right near a door.

I'm moving my little 2.5 inch L.picturatus trio into a 60cm exo. Even in a 45 they are too close to the open door for comfort when I'm spot cleaning.


I'd suggest a lizzie that you can 'tame' at least to the point of being able to pick up if you wanted.




NOTE TO SELF


read the last post in a thread.......:-O


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> did you realise that this thread is from 2010? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 Oops :blush:


----------



## Archibaldinho (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha, love it when this happens!


----------



## Sjames (Apr 8, 2013)

A viper gecko? Or day geckos I would go for. Haha deffo should of read through the lot I'm sure you have something living in there 3 years on


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

firefly19 said:


> Have you complained to where you bought it?





tremerz97 said:


> did you realise that this thread is from 2010? :Na_Na_Na_Na:





firefly19 said:


> Oops :blush:


I bought it privately; not the seller's fault, but the courier had evidently kicked it. Despite it being 3 years ago now just thought I'd reply to be nice 
Did end up getting a brand new one in the end :lol2: It houses a very disgruntled Tokay now!


----------



## Jebb (Jul 3, 2013)

I wonder what the exotic teacher advised in the end :whistling2:


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ophexis said:


> I bought it privately; not the seller's fault, but the courier had evidently kicked it. Despite it being 3 years ago now just thought I'd reply to be nice
> Did end up getting a brand new one in the end :lol2: It houses a very disgruntled Tokay now!


Thanks for replying, Ophexis. I'm glad you got it sorted, even if it was 3 years ago. I should have read the date your message was posted. What can I say, I'm a blonde bimbo:blush:


----------

